# Can You Get Your Woman Pregnant?



## thecomeback (Feb 23, 2007)

Can I get my wife pregnant while on the juice? Or will my sperm count be so low that it is not possible. 2nd if you can get her pregnant would it cause any birth defects? 3rd if you have been juicin for 10 years on and off is it possible to become sterile, if yes is there a way to reverse it and how?
thanks
comeback


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm an idiot and should have researched!!!!

Edited for stupidity, posterity posts below (quoted)


----------



## mike1991 (Feb 24, 2007)

rowingdude said:
			
		

> If you are taking test in any level no.



Not true.


----------



## AlphaMale (Feb 24, 2007)

rowingdude said:
			
		

> If you are taking test in any level no.


Not true.

Yes, you can. A Moderate/Small dose MIGHT work, more than likely it would at 200-400mg per week, but would take several weeks to work and not guaranteed at all.


----------



## Big A (Feb 24, 2007)

The effifiency % is supposed 98.6%. SO there is still a chance to impregante, but very small.

No, there will be no deformities. The only way that could happen, is if the gear would alter your DNA, which obviously it doesn't do, as then you wouldn't be you anymore. Of course women shouldn't use any drugs when they are pregnant, as the drugs will affect the foetus directly and that can cause problems.

You can impregnate again if you use HCG.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 24, 2007)

I know Many Many guys that have got there wives prego while On the Juice.
It can deffinatley happen. :smoker:


----------



## K1 (Feb 25, 2007)

rowingdude said:
			
		

> If you are taking test in any level no.


This is totally false!! I also have known many that have gotten their woman pregnant while on!!! Listen to Big A, he's got it pegged......


----------



## shanetuff (Feb 25, 2007)

My daughter is proof enough to me 

I was taking 500mg of sus and 400mg decca and a little dash of A-50 for good measure when My little bundle of joy was made.

I guess she might be the milkmans, but she looks just like me.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 25, 2007)

you know I was going to mention something earlier and just didnt.
95% of the guys I know that have gotten chicks pregnant while using steroids
Have had Girls. All health no problems at all, but nearly all have been girls.
Coinsidense maybe...Who knows, kinda weird though


----------



## rebhchad (Feb 25, 2007)

I Wouldnt Chance It Bro...


----------



## shanetuff (Feb 25, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> you know I was going to mention something earlier and just didnt.
> 95% of the guys I know that have gotten chicks pregnant while using steroids
> Have had Girls. All health no problems at all, but nearly all have been girls.
> Coinsidense maybe...Who knows, kinda weird though




Thats crazy,  my buddys too.  

My brother in law has two girls, was using gear with both..


----------

